# Visual-basic-2008 tutorial



## Meta (Mar 22, 2009)

Hola:

He encontrado un tutorial (en PDF)  que quizás les pueda servir.

Saludo.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Mar 22, 2009)

Muy buen tutorial meta


----------



## jokelnice (Mar 22, 2009)

muy bueno colega meta , vacano el aporte


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 22, 2009)

muy buen aporte... muchas gracias..


----------

